# Hi from Cyprus



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello to everybody, i just registered to your great forum after some days of visiting and reading your good posts.

My name is George and i live in the island of Cyprus in the Mediterannean. Im currently between the choice of the new TTC or TTS :? , I was going for the TTC in the start but after pricing the car with the extras the price almost matched the TTS which all extras are standard.

So any opinions from your side will be much apreciated here :wink:

Nice to meet you all !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,if the prices were the same the residuals would be better on the TTs.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

I test drived the 20 stronic already with terrible weather conditions, temp 44c, humidity at around 80%, high levels of dust in the atmoshpere, time around 2pm, with air conditioning full power etc.. But the car was really amazing and a fun to drive.

Im going for a test drive of the TTS next Tuesday and i cant wait !


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum, what part of Cyprus are you from ?


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, im from Nicosia, the capital city. Have u ever been to cyprus ?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Kalispera Giorgo,

I would test drive both and see which one you like.. personally would recommend the TTS but with some of the roads in Cyprus would seriously consider the Magnetic Ride option... either choice you'll be very happy!!

Kali Tihi


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Gia sou file !

Thanks for the advice, think im getting for the TTS already.
Cant wait for the test ride tomorrow !!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

zorpas said:


> Hi, im from Nicosia, the capital city. Have u ever been to cyprus ?


 Yip been a few times stayed in Polis, even thought about moving out their, as we have a few friends staying their for a few months of the year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A work colleague has bought an apartment out there and is moving as soon as his house sells


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, we ve got lots of British people living permanently in Cyprus, and also many repetead tourists


----------

